# Powerlifting/Bodybuilding Cocktail by SF



## M.J.H. (Jul 26, 2006)

I decided to jump back on the SF wagon and do another program that he's going to coach me with. Its a "powelifting and bodybuilding cocktail" as he calls it, and he's going to let me know what my workout is each day. 

Yes, this is my 2,343rd journal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's SF's outline of the program and then the first workout:



> Call it "Powerlifting/Bodybuilding Cocktail"
> 
> It's basically one powerlifting day, one mixed day and one bodybuilding day. And we'll mix it up a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 26, 2006)

Wednesday; 7-26-2006


*Strength Upper Body* (40 minutes, 22 sets) 

*CG Bench Presses*
135x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x3
255x3
265x3
*275x3! PR*

*Ghetto T-Bar Rows*
*5 sets of 5 with 315! PR*
2 sets of 10 with 225

*One-Arm DB Lateral Raises*
4 sets of 6 with a 40

*DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 30's

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 

Damnit! I just realized I skipped over the 8 sets of 3 that SF setup for me to do. Oh well, I'll have to add them in tomorrow. 


Diet-

Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1/2 cup of oatmeal 
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 2: 2 cans of tuna + mayo 
Meal 3: low-carb peanut butter sandwich

Total Calories: 1,905
Total (g) Protein: 196g
Total (g) Carbs: 153g
Total (g) Fat: 57g


Sleep- 3 + 2 hours. Got woken up by my girlfriend PMS'ing, thats always fun.  Gotta' love her! 

Weight- 215 lbs. Way too fucking heavy.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 27, 2006)

Deads
8 sets of 2 (heavy)

Hypers
3 sets of 8

SLDL
2 sets of 10

Leg Press
4 sets of 6


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 27, 2006)

*SF* 
Sorry man, I already went to the gym! But I'll definitely do that workout on my next rotation. Can you post tomorrows workout the day before, etc. Because I usually get to the gym around noon everyday. Thanks buddy, appreciate it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 27, 2006)

Thursday; 7-27-2006


*Strength Lower Body* (45 minutes, 18 sets) 

*Deadlifts*
135x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x2
405x2
*500x3! PR*

*Seated Good Mornings*
*4 sets of 4 with 185! PR*
2 sets of 12 with 95

*DB Lunges*
3 sets of 8 with the 55's

*Seated Calf Raises*
2 sets of 20 with 90

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, whole-wheat english muffin
Postworkout: 1% cottage cheese + peaches, whole-grain cereal
Meal 1: 2 cans of tuna + mayo
Meal 2: low-carb peanut butter sandwich
Meal 3: 2 scoops of whey protein + 2 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,174
Total (g) Protein: 209g
Total (g) Carbs: 180g
Total (g) Fat: 76g


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 27, 2006)

Today I took a video of me pulling 500 for a triple, so here it is:

Click here to watch Deadlift-500-x-3


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 27, 2006)

DB Flyes
4 sets of 6

Pullovers
2 sets of 12

Pushdowns
3 sets of 8

Curls (any kind)
2 sets of 10
increase the weight
5 sets of 5

Front DB Raise
2 sets of 12


----------



## JohnMac (Jul 28, 2006)

looked like one dead lift, two not so dead lifts.



			
				MJH said:
			
		

> Today I took a video of me pulling 500 for a triple, so here it is:


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> Today I took a video of me pulling 500 for a triple, so here it is:
> 
> Click here to watch Deadlift-500-x-3




you gotta a strong friggin' back!  those were more like RDL's off the floor then anything.  Your hiups were high from the start!  I wonder what you could do if you got your hips a little lower?


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 28, 2006)

No more new journals, or I'm having your banned!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Your hiups were high from the start!  I wonder what you could do if you got your hips a little lower?



He'd probably be pulling 700+


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 28, 2006)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> DB Flyes
> 4 sets of 6
> 
> Pullovers
> ...




You like disapear and reapear at random times


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You like disapear and reapear at random times



Haven't you heard? I'm a know nothing hack. 

I lurk all the time. Mike asks me to help out from time to time and I occassionally drop a few nuggets on Sean and Rocco.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> He'd probably be pulling 700+




Easily. He's pulled 615 I believe and he's always pulled it hamstrings first. I've tried to get lower back work in, thinking his back was dictating the form, but I think his form is a habit at this point. I'm not sure how to coach form over the internet, aside from quoting 100 articles he's already read.

But on the plus side, he doesn't arch or roll his back, so he's not going to hurt himself anytime soon.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 28, 2006)

*SF*
Not a problem, bro. I got it done today, awesome session. I absolutely loved doing DB flyes fresh without a heavy press movement first. And the curling technique you gave me was also great, my biceps were screaming. I have pulled 615 conventional which is the most I've ever done, and then 625 sumo style. I've never been able to yank 635 though, and honestly I've never tried. I'm completely out of chalk if you notice in the video the bar is starting to slip a tad.  

*JohnMac*
Or just a touch and go style deadlift. 

*P-funk*
Thanks for stopping by, man. And I know! You have no idea how annoying it is to watch video after video of myself pulling, and trying so hard to keep my hips down. And then still no matter what when I'm shooting for a new 1RM I end up shooting my hips sky high. Thanks for stopping by.

*BigDyl*
Hah, I think this journal is going to stick around for a while. I have always enjoyed SF's coaching and I think now is a good time to put it to the test. As long as I keep my diet in order I think I'll go far with his coaching. And SF is always lurking around the forums but I specifically asked him to design me a program based on my goals and give me day-to-day feedback, etc. My goals are basically hypertrophy upper body, and strength lower body and bench. As weird as it sounds I do not want my legs to grow in terms of size, and I want to hopefully pull 675 and bench 405 in the next year or so.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 28, 2006)

Friday; 7-28-2006


*Hypertrophy Upper Body* (40 minutes, 18 sets)

*Flat DB Flyes*
4 sets of 6 with the 60's

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
2 sets of 12 with a 75

*Cable Pressdowns*
3 sets of 8 with 90

*Incline DB Curls*
2 sets of 10 with the 30's
5 sets of 5 with the 40's

*DB Front Raises*
2 sets of 12 with the 40's

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 packet of oatmeal 
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: 6" Subway turkey sub
Meal 3: 1 medium Cold Stone cake batter ice-cream 
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: low-carb peanut butter sandwich

Total Calories: 2,659 
Total (g) Protein: 202g
Total (g) Carbs: 227g
Total (g) Fat: 114g


Sleep- 8 hours.

Weight- 210 lbs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 28, 2006)

Glad the curls were means to you. 

Keep an eye on your shoulders. If they're really sore you'll wanna delay your strength work and take tomorrow off. Otherwise...

Wide-grip Decline
5 sets of 5

Skullcrushers
6 sets of 3-4

Vertical Row
2 sets of 6
horizontal row
2 sets of 6

Close-grip Bench
1 set of 30


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 28, 2006)

*SF*
I think I may take off tomorrow, but I'll see how I feel when I wake up. My shoulders were hurting today, but it was more from all the side laterals than anything else.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 29, 2006)

*DeadBolt*


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 29, 2006)

Saturday; 7-29-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
14 minutes of HIIT interval training on the treadmill + 6 minutes of incline walking, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. My intervals today looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 5.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 6.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 7.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 8.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 9.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 10.00 MPH
13- 3.0 MPH
14- 8.00 MPH

Not bad today at all, I did 3 sets of hovers today after my cardio, felt pretty good. Worked up a good sweat here today. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein
Postworkout: 2 scoops of whey protein
Meal 1: 5-6 shots of 99 Apples  
Meal 2: 4 pieces of toast + jam 

Total Calories: 2,155
Total (g) Protein: 104g
Total (g) Carbs: 134g
Total (g) Fat: 37g

Diet sucked today, I didn't eat much at all and then got drunk with my girlfriend, lol. Woke up in the middle of the night and had a few pieces of whole-wheat toast and jelly so I didn't vommit. Ended up having around 133g of alcohol!  


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 30, 2006)

Sunday; 7-30-2006


*Strength Upper Body* (35 minutes, 16 sets)

*WG Decline Bench Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 275

*Skullcrushers*
6 sets of 4 with 125

*Seated Cable Rows*
2 sets of 6 with 220

*BTN Cable Pulldowns*
2 sets of 6 with 160

*CG Bench Presses*
1 set of 30 with 75

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.

Not a bad workout at all today considering I was hungover as hell! I was pretty impressed, actually. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, whole-wheat toast
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, whole-wheat english muffin
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt 
Meal 2: low-fat turkey chili 
Meal 3: low-carb peanut butter sandwich
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein 
Meal 5: 1/4 cup of almonds

Total Calories: 2,613
Total (g) Protein: 264g
Total (g) Carbs: 207g
Total (g) Fat: 81g


Sleep- 9 hours. Drunk passed out, lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

Dont even mention booz...I swear I'll never drink again after a weekend like I had but I always end up doing it again


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 31, 2006)

*DeadBolt*
Yeah, I know thats how most people are. But for me honestly I don't ever drink, I'm talking maybe once every 3-4 months. So I know for sure I won't be drinking again anytime soon. I absolutely hate the way alcohol makes me feel. Now when it comes to smoking, I'll smoke pot pretty much every single night even more than once, without fail.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 31, 2006)

Monday; 7-31-2006


*Strength Lower Body* (40 minutes, 17 sets)

*Platform Deadlifts* 
8 sets of 2 with 405

*Hyperextensions*
3 sets of 8 with a 50

*SLDL*
2 sets of 9 with 225

*Leg Presses*
4 sets of 6 with 500

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.

EXHAUSTING workout today! The 8 sets of 2 off the platform wiped me out, and then the hypers and SLDL just killed me. Not a bad session, at all.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, whole-wheat toast
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: a few appetizers, 1 glass of wine
Meal 2: 1/2 low-carb peanut butter sandwich
Meal 3: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk

Total Calories: 1,706
Total (g) Protein: 130g
Total (g) Carbs: 166g
Total (g) Fat: 55g


Sleep- 8.5 hours.

Weight- 208 lbs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 31, 2006)

Great sessions, sorry I've been absent. I had a crazy weekend as well. Friend's birthday and all.

Everything's looking solid, as usual. I don't imagine there will be any trouble until days you look for 1RM and a sticking point or slowing point springs up. So for the hyperttrophy work, let's try this:

DB Bench
4 sets of 6

French Press
3 sets of 8

Curls (something with both arms at the same time)
2 sets of 12

Front Raise/Side Lateral Superset
4 sets of 12


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 31, 2006)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Haven't you heard? I'm a know nothing hack.
> 
> I lurk all the time. Mike asks me to help out from time to time and I occassionally drop a few nuggets on Sean and Rocco.




I never heard that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 1, 2006)

*SF*
Thanks man, appreciate. Not a bad hypertrophy day at all, really good session. I'm trying to bring my upper back up as usual so if you could regularly throw in a little extra lat work that would be nice. I'm going to take tomorrow off and just do some cardio, my triceps are pretty sore today. And I decided that I'm going to go a bit shy of failure on my hypertrophy day, and a bit closer to failure on my strength day. 

*BigDyl*
Well you did now.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 1, 2006)

Tuesday; 8-1-2006


*Hypertrophy Upper Body* (40 minutes, 15 sets)

*Flat DB Presses*
4 sets of 6 with the 100's

*Seated French Presses*
3 sets of 8 with 85

*Spider Curls*
2 sets of 12 with 55

*Seated DB Lateral Raises SS w/ DB Front Raises*
3 sets of 12 with the 15's / 3 sets of 8 with the 30's

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

During Workout: MRP shake
Meal 1: whole-wheat pasta, chicken
Meal 2: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 3 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: high-protein pasta + alfredo sauce
Meal 4: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk

Total Calories: 2,503
Total (g) Protein: 209g
Total (g) Carbs: 180g
Total (g) Fat: 82g


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 1, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> *Platform Deadlifts*
> 8 sets of 2 with 405



That's some great pulling from a platform.   How high a platform are you using?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 1, 2006)

When you get your rest day in, this might not be a bad way to follow up:

Close-grip Incline
work to 2RM

Plate Front Raise (one handed, use a plate instead of a db)
2 sets of 12

Skullcrusher/Tate Superset
8 sets of 3

Pulldowns
5 sets of 5

Ghetto Row
4 sets of 6


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2006)

*Triple Threat*
Hey buddy, the platform that I'm using is about 4 inches off the floor. I think its right around the perfect height for pulling from the platform. Next time I do platform deadlifts I'll be sure to take a video.

*SF*
Looks good man, thanks. I'm not sure how my CG incline strength is going to be but I guess I'll know soon enough. Loving all the upper back work, man, can't wait to get in the gym in a few hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2006)

Wednesday; 8-2-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
14 minutes of interval training on the treadmill today + 6 minutes of incline walking, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. My intervals today looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 5.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 6.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH 
6- 7.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 8.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 9.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 8.0 MPH
13- 3.0 MPH
14- 7.0 MPH

Not a bad session today, worked up a pretty good sweat actually. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein 
Meal 1: whole-wheat tuna sandwich
Meal 2: grilled chicken salad + italian dressing
Meal 3: whole-wheat pasta, grilled chicken
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 3 tbsp. peanut butter + 1.5 cups of skim milk

Total Calories: 2,470
Total (g) Protein: 229g 
Total (g) Carbs: 153g
Total (g) Fat: 87g


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2006)

Thursday; 8-3-2006


*Strength Upper Body* (50 minutes, 24 sets) 

*CG Incline Bench Presses*
95x3
135x3
185x3
205x2
225x2
235x2
*245x2! PR*

*One-Arm Plate Front Raises*
2 sets of 12 with 25

*Skullcrushers SS w/ Tate Presses*
6 sets of 4 with 125 / 6 sets of 4 with the 50's

*BTN Cable Pulldowns*
5 sets of 5 with 180

*Support Rows*
4 sets of 6 with 120

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 

Not a bad workout today at all, I was pretty impressed. Only managed to hit 245 for a double on the CG inclines, but they're friggin' impossible for me. Moved onto some plate raises that felt good, and then the triceps superset. I did 6x4 instead of 8x3 only because when I go as low as 3 reps on skulls my elbows start to give me trouble. 


Diet- 

During Workout: MRP shake  
Meal 1: Subway low-carb teriyaki chicken wrap
Meal 2: whole-wheat pasta + chicken
Meal 3: 
Meal 4: 

Total Calories: 
Total (g) Protein: 
Total (g) Carbs: 
Total (g) Fat: 


Sleep- 7.5 hours.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks real good. The pressing strength is great, hopefully it put some good stress on the delts.

Rack Pulls (maybe 6" up)
pull to a 5RM

Speed Squats (change your stance width every set)
8 sets of 2

Hamstring Curls
4 sets of 6

Leg Extensions (one leg at a time)
3 sets of 8

Calf Raises
1 set of 50


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2006)

*SF*
Thanks bud, appreciate it. I'm really looking forward to tomorrows session, so far I'm loving the strength days and the hypertrophy days. I just have to be a little careful with my shoulders/triceps. I'm thinking maybe we should stick to more direct pec work on the hypertrophy day, and more triceps work on the strength day. And for my back training I'm thinking maybe on the strength day all horizontal pulling movements and on the hypertrophy day more vertical pulling movements. Just because horizontal rowing seems to more directly related to improving my bench, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2006)

Friday; 8-4-2006


*Strength Lower Body* (50 minutes, 25 sets)

*Rack Deadlifts* (plates were 4-5" off the floor) 
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
295x5
315x5
335x5
365x5
385x5

*Speed Squats*
8 sets of 2 with 225

*Lying Leg Curls*
4 sets of 6 with 120

*Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 8 with 200

*Seated Calf Raises*
1 set of 50 with 90

*Cardio*
10 minutes of the stationery bike at level 5. 

Not a bad session today at all, beat the hell out of my lower body I felt like. The rack deadlifts for whatever reason absolutely killed me, today. I stopped at 385 even though I probably could have pushed it further because my grip was starting to give out, and my lower back was aching as well. 


Diet-

During Workout: MRP shake
Meal 1: grilled chicken salad, whole-wheat pasta
Meal 2: 4 glasses of wine
Meal 3: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 3 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: grilled chicken gyro

Total Calories: 2,923
Total (g) Protein: 230g
Total (g) Carbs: 231g
Total (g) Fat: 84g


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 4, 2006)

That's some powerful, powerful pulling. Looks really solid.

I put some thought into restructuring to save your shoulders/tris and I think maybe we can eliminate shoulders on strength days, eliminate triceps from hypertrophy days and leave back the way you said.

You're going to get hypertrophy work and strength work to varying degrees anyways, but with bench strength being one of your top goals you listed, we can slam triceps and back with your big bench day and not deprive anything. I like the idea a lot, good call.

New Hypertrophy Upper Day

Cable Crossovers
6 sets of 4
drop some weight
2 sets of 10-12 (definitely fail on these)

Incline DB Flyes
2 sets of 10

OH DB Press/Side Laterals Superset
3 sets of 8 (don't fail on the press but really push it on the laterals)

Pulldowns
wide grip
4 sets of 6
very close grip
3 sets of 8


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 5, 2006)

*SF*
Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it. And yeah I really like the way you're setting things up now. I think that like I said on my strength days we could do horizontal movements like seated cable rows, bentover rows, ghetto rows, etc. And then on my hypertrophy days pulldowns and pullovers. And like you said about splitting up my upper body work, definitely a good idea. My shoulders and triceps end up taking a beating when I hit them back to back on my strength then hypertrophy day. Really looking forward to some heavy cable crossovers!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice wo's Mike 

As always, awesome strength.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 5, 2006)

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks buddy, appreciate it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 5, 2006)

Saturday; 8-5-2006


*Hypertrophy Upper Body* (45 minutes, 23 sets)

*Cable Crossovers*
6 sets of 4 with 50
2 sets of 12 with 30

*Incline DB Flyes*
2 sets of 10 with the 40's

*Seated DB Presses SS w/ DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 60's / 3 sets of 8 with the 25's

*WG Cable Pulldowns*
4 sets of 6 with 180

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
3 sets of 8 with 160


Diet-

During Workout: MRP shake
Meal 1: whole-wheat tuna sandwich
Meal 2: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 3: MRP bar
Meal 4: 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: grilled chicken salad 

Total Calories: 2,258
Total (g) Protein: 211g 
Total (g) Carbs: 196g
Total (g) Fat: 81g


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 6, 2006)

Sunday; 8-6-2006


*Rest*

I decided to skip the gym completely today. I normally go and do cardio but today I didn't feel like it today. After moving all day yesterday that pretty much wiped me out.


Diet- 

Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk
Meal 2: 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
Meal 3: honeydew
Meal 4: 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
Meal 5: 3 scoops of whey protein + 2 cups of 2% milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,537 
Total (g) Protein: 237g 
Total (g) Carbs: 188g
Total (g) Fat: 99g


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow that's some nice Cg pressing there and i like the speed squats lol. What are your goals for this journal?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 7, 2006)

*Brutus_G*
Thanks buddy, appreciate it. My goals are a little fat-loss at the moment, bench strength, deadlift strength, and upper body hypertrophy.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 7, 2006)

Monday; 8-7-2006


*Strength Upper Body* (45 minutes, 22 sets)

*Suspended Bench Presses* (bar touching chest)
135x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x3
255x3
265x3
275x3

*Tate Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 65's

*Overhead Rope Extensions*
3 sets of 9 with 80

*Support Rows*
4 sets of 6 with 165

*CG Cable Rows*
2 sets of 12 with 120

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet- 

During Workout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal + 3 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: low-carb tuna sandwich
Meal 3: high-protein pasta + fat-free mozerella

Total Calories: 1,803
Total (g) Protein: 166g
Total (g) Carbs: 136g
Total (g) Fat: 67g


Sleep- 5 hours.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 7, 2006)

Really good stuff.

Speed Deads
8 sets of 2

Good AMs
6 sets of 4

Hypers
4 sets of 12

One-legged Leg Press
3 sets of 8

Calf Raises
2 sets of 20


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2006)

*SF*
Looks good man, looking forward to it. I'm loving the way this program is set up so far, I really am. Smashing triceps and rows on my strength day and then chest pulldowns/pullovers and shoulders on my hypertrophy day, seems to do the trick nicely


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, it will definitely do what you want, I believe. Seems to be doing OK so far.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2006)

*SF* 
Yeah I think so too, my session today was pretty solid. I forgot to take my preworkout stimulant but I don't think it made that much of a difference. Decent session today, I think.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2006)

Tuesday; 8-8-2006


*Strength Lower Body* (45 minutes, 23 sets)

*Speed Platform Deadlifts*
8 sets of 2 with 275

*Seated Good Mornings*
6 sets of 4 with 185

*Hyperextensions*
4 sets of 12 with 25

*One-Leg Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 8 with 100

*Standing Calf Raises*
2 sets of 20 with 250

*Cardio*
10 minutes of the stationery bike at level 5. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk 
Meal 1: high-protein pasta + fat-free mozerella
Meal 2: 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: honeydew, pineapple

Total Calories: 2,249
Total (g) Protein: 180g 
Total (g) Carbs: 203g
Total (g) Fat: 88g


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 8, 2006)

Hypertrophy Upper

Rear Lateral Raise/Ghetto Row Superset
3 sets of 8
drop weight
2 sets of 15

Seated Incline Front Raise
2 sets of 12

Pulldown Superset (close-grip/wide-grip)
5 sets of 5

Pec Deck
4 sets of 6


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 9, 2006)

*SF*
Looks good man, I'll be looking forward to the session after work today. I really like the way that you setup the hypertrophy days, theres never a set scheme for the order of exercises, etc. And my back seems to be responding nicely so far to the way we set it up. I think I'll be sticking with this program a long while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2006)

This def seems like a westside style. btw do you list pr?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 9, 2006)

*Brutus_G*
Yeah, a lot of these workouts are Westside style workouts. But considering my goals Westside style training is hands down the most effective in terms of gaining strength, IMO. And my hypertrophy day is just a variety, focusing more on my shoulders, lats, and chest.

Yeah I do always list new PR's, but the way my diet has been lately I haven't had many. Plus I'm not nececessarily just training for strength so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 9, 2006)

Wednesday; 8-9-2006


*Hypertrophy Upper Body* (45 minutes, 26 sets)

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises SS w/ Ghetto T-Bar Rows* 
3 sets of 8 with the 25's / 3 sets of 8 with 250
2 sets of 15 with the 15's / 2 sets of 15 with 180

*Incline DB Front Raises*
2 sets of 12 with the 20's

*WG Cable Pulldowns SS w/ CG Cable Pulldowns*
5 sets of 5 with 200 / 5 sets of 5 with 160

*Pec-Deck Flyes*
4 sets of 6 with 155

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 2 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Meal 1: MRP bar
Meal 2: yellow cake + cream cheese icing  
Meal 3: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 4: low-fat stuffed chicken breast

Total Calories: 2,526
Total (g) Protein: 213g 
Total (g) Carbs: 278g
Total (g) Fat: 64g

Cheated a little today, whatever. I haven't really cheated lately at all so I didn't really think too much of it. Still stayed reasonable with my total # of calories. 


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 10, 2006)

Thursday; 8-10-2006


*Strength Upper Body* (55 minutes, 22 sets)

*Incline Bench Presses*
135x3
185x3
205x3
225x2
245x2
255x1
265x1
275x1
*285x1! PR*

*CG Decline Bench Presses*
4 sets of 2 with 275
2 sets of 8 with 225

*Support Rows*
*2 sets of 5 with 255! PR*
2 sets of 8 with 210

*Overhead Rope Extensions* 
3 sets of 7 with 120

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.

Did some internal and external rotations today, not too bad at all. I think I popped my right shoulder or something today because it was giving me a lot of pain. Hopefully the rotations will help out. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: low-fat stuffed chicken breast
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 3 tbsp. peanut butter + 1.5 cups of skim milk
Meal 2: 10 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: grilled chicken salad

Total Calories: 2,720
Total (g) Protein: 179g
Total (g) Carbs: 120g
Total (g) Fat: 179g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 10, 2006)

I just missed your PM, man, sorry about that. Really good sessions. How was the overall volume on the hypertrophy day? You got in and out in good time.

Lower Body
Sumo Deads
work to a 2RM

Leg Press
6 sets of 4 (failure is not a bad thing)

SLDL
3 sets of 8

Hypers or Ham Curls
4 sets of 6

Calf Raise
pick a weight (60-70% max) and do one long set to failure (more than 20 reps but less than 100  )


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 11, 2006)

*SF*
Volume on my lower body days has been tearing me up a little but, but my volume on my upper body days is fine. I feel like I'm not in cardiovascular shape enough to handle like 6 sets of 4 on a compund exercise like leg presses without taking some lengthy rest periods. But I'm going to take tomorrow off from the gym completely and maybe just do some running, then I should be fresh and ready to go for the hypertrophy day afterwards. I think I'm going to have to change it up and go hypertrophy upper/strength lower/strength upper/rest because I don't want to do 2 upper body workouts back to back.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 11, 2006)

Friday; 8-11-2006


*Strength Lower Body* (65 minutes, 20 sets)

*Sumo Deadlifts*
135x3
225x3
315x3
405x2
455x2
495x2
*515x2! PR*

*Leg Presses*
*6 sets of 4 with 770! PR*

*SLDL*
2 sets of 7 with 275

*Seated Leg Curls*
4 sets of 6 with 155

*Seated Calf Raises*
1 set of 38 with 180

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-  


Preworkout: 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
Postworkout: 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
Meal 1: MRP bar
Meal 2: 2 chicken breasts + blue cheese, mashed potatoes, green beans
Meal 3: 5 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: 2 glasses of red wine
Meal 5: 1 quart of skim milk

Total Calories: 3,145
Total (g) Protein: 250g
Total (g) Carbs: 207g
Total (g) Fat: 129g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 12, 2006)

Impressive to say the least, definitely motivational and inspirational for others such as myself. Right on, bro.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 12, 2006)

*ccr_bballer*
Thanks for the support, buddy, appreciate it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 12, 2006)

Saturday; 8-12-2006


*Hypertrophy Upper Body* (50 minutes, 25 sets)

*Seated DB Presses SS w/ DB Lateral Raises*
4 sets of 5 with the 75's / 4 sets of 8 with the 25's

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
*6 sets of 4 with a 100! PR*

*Seated Cable Crossovers*
3 sets of 8 with 50

*WG Pull-Ups*
6 sets of 4 

*Incline DB Curls*
2 sets of 9 with the 35's

Not a bad session today at all, really seemed to hit my upper body pretty good. Especially with the pullovers here today, I was pretty impressed. Didn't think I'd be able to handle a 100 lbs. DB for 6 sets of 4. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1/2 cup of oatmeal 
Postworkout: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk, 1 Rita's water ice
Meal 1: mixed fruit 
Meal 2: 3 chicken breasts, 1 cup of brown rice 
Meal 3: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter 

Total Calories: 2,496
Total (g) Protein: 193g
Total (g) Carbs: 253g
Total (g) Fat: 81g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 13, 2006)

Sunday; 8-13-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
14 minutes of HIIT interval training on the treadmill + 6 minutes of incline walking, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. My intervals today looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 5.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH 
4- 6.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 7.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 8.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 9.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 10.0 MPH
13- 3.0 MPH
14- 8.0 MPH


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Postworkout: 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
Meal 2: 2 scoops of whey protein + 4 tbsp. peanut butter + 1.5 cups of skim milk
Meal 3: 1/4 cup of almonds 
Meal 4: grilled chicken pita, garden salad + vinegarette dressing, potatoes

Total Calories: 3,230
Total (g) Protein: 251g 
Total (g) Carbs: 253g
Total (g) Fat: 138g

Went to a diner at around 3:30 AM last night with the girlfriend, yeah, we defintiely had the munchies..  


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2006)

At this rate you'll be leg presssing a damn car lol.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=68840


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 14, 2006)

*Brutus_G*
LOL, thanks bud, appreciate it. The leg press apparatus at my gym is at somewhat of a weird angle, because I'm much stronger on it than any other gym I've been to. I'll have to get a video up sometime to give you an idea of what I'm talking about. 

*BigDyl*
Thanks for the link, but I've always known that the way that I do my cardio isn't textbook HIIT style. Doesn't make much of a difference, IMO, I've never had a problem.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 14, 2006)

Monday; 8-14-2006


*Strength Upper Body* (50 minutes, 21 sets)

*Flat DB Presses*
*8 sets of 3 with the 120's! PR*

*CG Cable Rows* (CAT)
110x32
110x18
110x16
110x12
110x10
110x8
110x4

*Cable Pressdowns*
4 sets of 6 with 190

*Skullcrushers*
2 sets of 12 with 75

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 2: 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup of brown rice, 1 scrambled egg
Meal 3: 1 bag of almonds
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, mixed fruit 

Total Calories: 3,439
Total (g) Protein: 286g 
Total (g) Carbs: 251g
Total (g) Fat: 143g


Sleep- 7.5 hours.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 14, 2006)

How was the volume? Looks like you started too light on the CAT but the last two sets look right. I know you were going to reorder days a bit so are you on lower next or day off before hypertrophy work?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 14, 2006)

*SF*
Thanks for stopping by, I'm going to keep it the regular split for now. The first day is strength upper body, then strength lower body, and the third day is hypertrophy upper body. Yeah I think I did go a little light on the cable rows, but I didn't want to strain my rotator cuffs too much with a lot of sets. But the volume was fine, I had a little more in me. I think I could handle 24-26 total sets easy on hypertrophy days. So we'll have to keep upping it. Maybe even around 20 sets on strength days and 30 sets on hypertrophy days?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool, here's a couple days for you then..

Lower

Conventional Deads
work to 2RM

Hamstring Curls/Hypers Superset
4 sets of 6

Leg Extensions/Leg Press Superset
3 sets of 8

Calf Raises (one legged)
2 sets of 25 each leg


Hypertrophy Upper

Incline Flyes
4 sets of 12

One-Arm Side Laterals
2 sets of 10

Rear Lateral Raises
2 sets of 10

Lat Pulldown (wide-grip overhand)
5 sets of 5

Lat Pulldown (close grip underhand)
5 sets of 5

One-arm DB Curls/Preacher Curls Superset
4 sets of 6

so yeah, 6 reps with one arm, 6 reps preacher with both. switch arms. so youll do 2 sets of 6 with each arm and 4 sets of 6 preacher.


----------

